# first video on you tube



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

let me know what you think


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very well done! A nice balance of hand made props and store bought props... Nice job!
.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, you've got quite an extensive haunt there. The house and yard look perfect for the haunt. Looks like you have the whole family up on the porch.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it diggerc
nice yard for a haunting
I like all of your tombstones and the family on the porch looks great!
Where did you get the vulture with the white neck?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like a lot of people are "dying" to get into your house

You've got a really nice space for your cemetery and that fence with chain adds to the look. Well done!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Dam I wish I had that much room. good job on the layout, Like the props too.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Very well done and lots of room to work with! I especially liked the tilted tombstones, but then again, I'm partial to them from when I used to work in an old graveyard. Where are the night videos??


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that is quite a display! You have a lot of nice stuff, the halloween stores must love to see you coming in! I would also like to see some night time video, and to see the props in action. Nice job.:jol:


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

message deleted


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Very well done! A nice balance of hand made props and store bought props... Nice job!
> .


Some people can do amazing stuff with animatronics I'm not one of them so I'm not above store bought there are some things I've learned I can do better when I find the time.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Lilly said:


> I like it diggerc
> nice yard for a haunting
> I like all of your tombstones and the family on the porch looks great!
> Where did you get the vulture with the white neck?


Thanks.
I think the vulture was from wal-mart 5 or so years ago


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

rottincorps said:


> Dam I wish I had that much room. good job on the layout, Like the props too.


LOL All that much more to have to fill space.
Actually it's about 100' across the front and only about 30' deep + the porch.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Very well done and lots of room to work with! I especially liked the tilted tombstones, but then again, I'm partial to them from when I used to work in an old graveyard. Where are the night videos??


If I can figure out how to convert a DVD that I have from '06' that has some good night shots I'm going to get that uploaded if you have the Halloween-l video from '05' I'm on that also.
or some night photos here
301 Moved Permanently


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Very well done and lots of room to work with! I especially liked the tilted tombstones, but then again, I'm partial to them from when I used to work in an old graveyard. Where are the night videos??


Tilted? Yeah.
More like. They were broken and repurposed.


----------



## besta (Feb 28, 2008)

hiya diggerc...very nice job ,and i am so jealous of that yard , how big is it anyway , very nice job would love to see at night


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow...nice video...that is a big cemetary...creeped me out a bit


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, I argee, that is a great yard for haunting. I really liked the pumpkin patch type scene, nice work!!!!!!!!!!


----------

